# Magnetal saw



## loftyhermes (22 Jul 2008)

Has anyone got any info on this saw? I've never seen one before, picked it up on Sunday at a car boot sale for a fiver, all I know is it’s a Magnetal saw type SCI 0501 made in Switzerland. It works, but the blade is mounted 90 degrees to normal so work has to be fed from the side. Just wondered if the blade mounts could be turned 90 degrees.


----------



## jonbikebod (22 Jul 2008)

Welcome to the forum Lofty
Not seen one before but certainly interested to hear how you get on!
Jon.


----------



## Gill (22 Jul 2008)

It was an electromagnetic saw like that which introduced me to woodwork  . Mine was a Spiralux made largely of plastic with a limited cutting depth and it vibrated like a pneumatic hammer! Despite that, I've got fond memories of it and it's still somewhere around the place.

We had a bit of a conversation about electromagnetic saw here.

I don't see any reason why your blade holders shouldn't be rotated if you wish.

Gill


----------



## loftyhermes (23 Jul 2008)

Gill, the blade holders can't be turned, the top one is riveted to the spring steel and I don't want to force anything. I bought this saw for my grandson to use as it's half the size of my Delta, so as soon as he produces anything worth photographing i'll post it on here.

Steve


----------



## Gill (23 Jul 2008)

Gill":1bhgg9k9 said:


> I don't see any reason why your blade holders shouldn't be rotated if you wish





loftyhermes":1bhgg9k9 said:


> the blade holders can't be turned, the top one is riveted to the spring steel



Now I see a good reason why they shouldn't be rotated :lol: !

Electromagnetic saws are a wonderful introduction to power tools for youngsters because they're so safe. Put a finger against the blade and it stops cutting immediately.

Go on... tell me your grandson's 28 years old  .

Gill


----------



## loftyhermes (23 Jul 2008)

no he's only 13. 
Steve


----------

